# info on hypnotherapy from anyone who's tried it?



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I noticed Nikki posted some articles on hypnotherapy for IBS. I've been sort of flipping through them since my IBS has been getting much worse lately. Everything sounds credible but I'm just wondering how big of a difference this has made in anyone's IBS and who has tried it? Whenever I think of hypnosis I think of some guy hypnotizing people with a swinging pendulum or something, if you know what I mean. I'm willing to give it a try if it's going to maybe help though. It just seems like it's a lot to get into if it's not worth it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I understand your reservations- That was my initial thought about hypnotism also. Lucky for you its not quite like that in hypnotherapy.It has made a substantial difference to me because now i am down to practically no meds from maybe 4/5 loperimide a day to 1 a day, sometime none. It lessened my anxiety about going out in certain situations and just generally relaxs you.I will pull up a thread for you by people who have completed the program and had good effects. Nikki


----------

